#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到(蓋肉球

## 鋼韌

大家好 我是鋼韌
是一隻生性害羞的小狼人
沉迷奇幻小說，沉迷布袋戲，還身在深不見底的耳機坑裡
夢想是寫一部長篇的奇幻小說(獸是一定會有的啊)
雖然還處在絞盡腦汁設定世界觀的階段(唉
連自己的獸設都生不太出來(艸
總之請大家多多指教囉!!

----------


## 月光雪貂

鋼韌你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園，之前也有因為喜歡小說而創造了許多個世界觀，但是真正能寫成故事的沒幾個...

希望有一天能看到你所寫的小說，不過也不必太有壓力，只要盡力就好，祝你能找到靈感~

以後也請多多指教~(鞠躬

----------


## 峰峰

HI~鋼韌
你雖然說生性害羞，但是你的名字卻很有沉重感(堅強又冷靜的感覺 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
曾有看霹靂布袋戲(喜歡阿修羅這個角色 :jcdragon-xp: 
期待你之後的小說 :jcdragon-want: 
最後歡迎你來到狼之樂園!~ :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

HI鋼韌你好啊，这里可以叫比斯(๑>؂<๑）先欢迎来到狼乐，也祝以后愉快(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
说起耳机也是不堪回首啊(๑òᆺó๑)真的是个大坑，但其实个人感觉耳机买了那么多，平时其实就用一条的说，现在暂时用的较多的是条diy的ie80|･ω･｀)其实也是穷烧，买过最贵的可能也就是那个ATH pro500mk2了吧 :jcdragon-@@: 
总之也很期待小说嘞，(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
再次欢迎ԅ(¯ㅂ¯ԅ)

----------


## 祇森

鋼韌哈摟!!
我也喜歡寫奇幻小說，但幾乎都只是隨筆寫寫，常常不小心讓世界觀矛盾~~
關於獸設我當初也想了很久，但某天就繃出靈感來了。說不定你也會像我一樣不知不覺中就想出來了~~
歡迎你!

----------


## 狼狼吐司

鋼韌你好啊~我是狼狼 期待你寫的小說 我不會寫小說但是我腦洞可以開很大（欸    最後歡迎你來啦~

----------

